# Any info on LexiCode ?



## MEZIESKY (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi gang,
Does anyone work for or have worked for LexiCode. I have seen several nice looking ads from them. I was looking for a outpt. remote job and this always looks appealing. I would appreciate any input.
Thank you,
Marie


----------



## cordelia (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't personally worked for them, but they are a legitimate company. 

My personal opinion is that not every remote job/company is the right fit. I have had several remote jobs that weren't a good fit, it doesn't reflect poorly on either party, just sometimes situations are such that it doesn't work out.

If this is your first foray into remote coding, I say give it a shot, if it doesn't work out, don't get discouraged. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## MEZIESKY (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for some great advice.
Marie


----------

